
How can I explain to clients that rankings can't be guaranteed? - stevefink
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6zGjcf6Snw
======
notAdvertising
I wonder if anyone at Facebook said: "How are we going to be #1 on google for
'social networking site'?"

~~~
thetylerhayes
Good point. And not that Perez Hilton should by any means be a gauge for all
websites' traffic, this is telling:

"The analysts at Hitwise claim that celebrity gossip blogger Perez Hilton now
gets more traffic from Facebook than from Google – more than 7 million
pageviews from Facebook alone." <http://www.copyblogger.com/facebook-killing-
seo/>

Essentially, depending on your (or your clients') business, product, and
industry, it may be smarter to optimize for Facebook (or any other site, for
that matter) than Google. It all goes back to that big Marketing question: who
is the target audience and where do they live?

